# Anna kidded! We're done till mid March!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Anna has been ligamentless and mushy for several days now. She's miserable, uncomfortable and repositons often. She sometimes just stands because she's uncomfortable. Poor girl. She's been more ill towards the other does lately but who can blame her. She sounds pitiful when she's laying around. So she's probably not going to make it to the due date. I'm only guessing twins for her because she's looking like she did in 2008 when she had twin boys. She was so quiet about being clipped for her birthing haircut. I think she's just ready to get it over with. Again like usual, she's making enough milk to feed the entire nursery!









Secrets is a beached whale and looks like triplets. She's been having some stringy discharge for a few days. Ligaments are still intact. 









Raven is looking more round than I really seemed to realize till recently. Maybe she's planning for twins? Still has ligaments...









And Gwen, well Gwen is just shocking me with the udder. I don't know what's she's planning. She's a first freshener and breaking the typcial rules for FF udders...









They're all due 2-19 though Secrets and Anna did have a 2-13 date, but all of the does I've ever had that were bred again in about 5 days, always kid by the latter date. So I don't think we'll see any action today. However, Anna did kid on 144 in 2008 with her twin boys, so that would be Saturday. And I wouldn't be completely surprised if we just so happened to have Valentine's babies out of her or one of the others. I've been waiting and watching and listening to them. So far so good. Hope it warms up again soon.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Anna, Secrets, Raven & Gwen Day 142*

Lots of babies soon! Everyone looks to be progressing nicely! 

And I agree with you about the 5 day heat thing- though Im in the same boat with Willowbark right now she could be either 140 or 146- she is ACTING like 146, but that would be a first to have them settle from the first breeding date. We shall see soon enough!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Anna, Secrets, Raven & Gwen Day 142*

Go Gwen!! :shocked: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna, Secrets, Raven & Gwen Day 142*

WOW....Definately multiples from each of them...and my goodness does Gwen have a wonderful FF udder so far!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Anna, Secrets, Raven & Gwen Day 142*

Your girls are looking good-oh the anticipation of how many and what they'll look like!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna, Secrets, Raven & Gwen Day 142*

Here is Gwen from 9:30PM yesterday afternoon day 144. I just remembered, she's actually due one day before the others, so she's on day 145 today. I think we're definitely having babies today. She has no ligaments and that udder is HUGE!!!! She's a first freshener!!!!








































I can't get over her udder. She definitely doubled yesterday.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna, Secrets, Raven & Gwen Day 142*

Oh and I think she's having contractions now.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Gwen day 145, no ligaments, udder huge! Babies today I think*

:stars: :stars: :stars:

and LOOK at that udder!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:

Cruiser's gonna get some more girls now!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Gwen day 145, no ligaments, udder huge! Babies today I think*

The udder is so unreal on her I can't even express it! She has way surpassed my expectations. Can't wait to see these babies!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Gwen day 145, no ligaments, udder huge! Babies today I think*

:drool: Oh my, look at her! Congrats!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Gwen day 145, no ligaments, udder huge! Babies today I think*

Oh the anticipation!!!! Can't wait to see what your get!

Best wishes for a safe and healthy delivery!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Gwen day 145, no ligaments, udder huge! Babies today I think*

Still waiting. She's been having regular contractions, just not as strong yet or close enough together. Hopefully she'll progress more after lunch. I'm starved!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Gwen day 145, no ligaments, udder huge! Babies today I think*

woohoo! cant wait, and wow shes huge!! :shocked:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Gwen day 145, no ligaments, udder huge! Babies today I think*

all I can say is WOW!! :shocked: :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Gwen day 145, no ligaments, udder huge! Babies today I think*

She's beautiful ...wow ... :shocked: what an excellent udder..... 

Babies real soon.... :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Gwen day 145, no ligaments, udder huge! Babies today I think*

Gwen kidded about an hour ago with twin bucklings. They're almost identical, a reddish gold coloring with white. I can't tell about moonspots yet. She did a super job and they're big boys. She has been a super attentive momma and is so paitent. Good girl!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gwen day 145, no ligaments, udder huge! Babies today I think*

Congratulations Ashley! :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Gwen day 145, no ligaments, udder huge! Babies today I think*

Boys? :shocked: Trust the good ones to not give you any doelings.

Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Gwen Kidded! Day 144 for Anna, Secrets and Raven*

A big congrats.... :leap:   :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Gwen Kidded! Day 144 for Anna, Secrets and Raven*

Here's the boys...
A12...

















A14...

















Both will be available as bucks.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Gwen Kidded! Day 144 for Anna, Secrets and Raven*

Oh man...how cute!!! Congrats!!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Gwen Kidded! Day 144 for Anna, Secrets and Raven*

Congrats! With that udder you should be able to sell them as bucks, they are cuties! :stars: :birthday:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Gwen Kidded! Day 144 for Anna, Secrets and Raven*

What sweethearts!! :stars:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Gwen Kidded! Day 144 for Anna, Secrets and Raven*

Oh....they are such pretty boys  ! How cute!

:clap: to a smooth delivery!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Gwen Kidded! Day 144 for Anna, Secrets and Raven*

Thank you!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Gwen Kidded! Day 144 for Anna, Secrets and Raven*

oh how precious!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gwen Kidded! Day 144 for Anna, Secrets and Raven*

thats the best forudder i have ever seen! Congrats on the boys


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Gwen Kidded! Day 144 for Anna, Secrets and Raven*

Thank you!

Secrets has no ligaments this evening and her udder is bigger too. Didn't get pics and I don't think I'm going to head back down again tonight. Anna too has a bigger udder and she's had no ligs for a week now. LOL So it looks like babies again soon. Hope its late morning or afternoon again. That's great.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Gwen Kidded! Secrets has no ligaments...*

they're cute  why do you go from 12 to 14?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Gwen Kidded! Secrets has no ligaments...*

Congrats on the kids Ashley... they are adorable!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Gwen Kidded! Secrets has no ligaments...*



SDK said:


> they're cute  why do you go from 12 to 14?


Superstitious. I don't like 13's and a double 13 on him seemed like a double jinx. I use to breed gerbils years ago and had horrible endings to litters born on 13s so I've never been willing to jinx my goats.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Gwen Kidded! Secrets has no ligaments...*

:kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: Go secrets!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Gwen Kidded! Secrets has no ligaments...*

awww.. i was born on a friday the thirteenth and i've only ever gotten once to a tattoo 13


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Gwen Kidded! Secrets has no ligaments...*

Oh my gosh, I agree on that foreudder!! WOW!! I'd kill to get that foreudder on my girls! I'm working on it, but holy moly!! Her's is awesome!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Gwen Kidded! Secrets has no ligaments...*

Secrets kidded before noon with quadruplets! She had 3 bucks and a doe last. Heck of a delivery and I had to go in and reposition and pull the last 3 but everything ended great and all are doing beautifully! Pics are going up in the Birth Announcement section.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Raven has no ligaments, Anna's udder is HUGE Day 146*

Looks to be Raven or Anna's turn. Last night Raven had no ligaments. Anna's udder was huge and Raven's was bigger. So I'm figuring there maybe babies today. Raven looks really relaxed right now. Anna was totally normal so she was put back out with the group last night.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Raven has no ligaments, Anna's udder is HUGE Day 146*

wow no rest for the weary! hap[y and safe kidding!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Raven has no ligaments, Anna's udder is HUGE Day 146*

Congrats on the pretty kids! Busy, Busy!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Raven has no ligaments, Anna's udder is HUGE Day 146*

Rest for the crazy is more like it.  I had to go and breed 5 at the same time didn't I? LOL Raven kidded around noonish with triplets! 1 doeling and 2 bucklings. Anna's udder has gotten huge so who knows when she'll go.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Raven kidded and still waiting on Anna...*

Anna kidded in the evening of 2-16-10 with twins. Big twins too. A boy and a girl. Finally a girl! She's retained of course. They're a unique silver coloring. Sorry I was late to update. Boy is on the left with the white markings and the girl is solid on the right...









And we're done until mid March when some First Fresheners are due. Rest, yay!!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!! They are sooooo pretty.....love their color!


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

They're all so cute! Congrats! Lots of new babies to play with.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats, beautiful/handsome babies there! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable! I am so happy that you have a doe from Anna! Does this mean she'll be taking her mama's place in your herd?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! No, Anna'll never leave. She's 10 this year and one of my all time favorites. She'll stay here for her life. I was always worried she'd have nothing but bucks and leave me no girls when she retired. I don't know yet when she'll retire, but I think she'll be bred for next year too.


----------

